# Freeport, Bahamas



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

In the early 1980's I worked for BORCO (Bahamas Oil Refining Co), the company had two tugs, the "Elizabeth A" and the "Margaret C", built in Norway, single screw, kort nozzle. Anyone out there with any info on them ?


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

There both still working as by my records


----------



## Dugie (Dec 9, 2006)

I was VP and General Manager of Nepco Towing Co., (the marins side of BORCO) from it's formation in 1970 until 1981 and the following is taken from memory. 
The two tugs mentioned were built in Ulstenvik, Norway, and were delivered in 1971. The engines were two EMD 645/E5s geared on to one shaft. Propeller was variable pitch. A Kort nozzle was fitted and there were three rudders abaft the Kort and two forward (Towmaster design) but the tugs did not hold up well when going astern and quarter ropes had to be used. They developed 70T bollard pull when going ahead and about 40 going astern.
The original concept was that they could be used for salvage work and long tows as well a ship berthing work but, in combining these characteristics the end product is something which is not very good at either.
I understand they were sold about 1986 and went off to work in Mexico but haven't heard anything further. 
When built they were the most powerful harbour tugs in the world and were featured in the the OCIMF publication on tugs.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

*Elizabeth A

*Registered: IMO 7027837 /(GBR)ON 343712
454 GRT, 137 NRT, L37,68m(36,76), B10,57m(10,52), D5,122m(6,51)
1 cpp, diesel 2tew V12cyl GM La Grange, 2150bhp, sp 14kn

ELIZABETH A
1970: Built by "Hatlø Verksted A/S" at Ulsteinvik (NOR) (YN 43)
1970: delivered to "Nepco Towing Co Ltd" at Nassau (BHS)
(GBR flag, regd Nassau, ON 343712, c/s C6L2015)
1985: To "Cia de Navegacion Albatros SA de CV" at Ensenada (MEX), renamed PAJARO
2004: broken up*

-----------------------------------------------------

*Nothing on the* Margaret C* except...............
1971: Built by "Ulstein Hatlo" at Ulsteinvik (NOR), for "Nepco Towing" at Nassau (BHS)

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Many thanks everyone for your comments. Dugie........I arrived at Freeport to work as a Tugmaster with BORCO on New Years Eve 1981. A lot of water has passed under the bridge since then, I can recollect some names...Paul Driscoll, Chris Brown, Monsel Darvill, Bjorn ?, Don McIntosh on the engineering side, Kamal Habib, Barry Malcolm. Also Ian Moncrief and Ray Panter who worked at South Riding Point, I believe that Ray was killed due to an accident. Also remember one of the tugs stationed there..."Cyclops" !!! Don Barrett who was in charge of the marine side. Cheers......Glan


----------

